#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  borsato vs proms

## par

hey borsato dudes, hoe is't ginder ? proms is rocking show 3 is alweer voorbij nog 44 te gaan.

greetz
parrekes

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> hey borsato dudes, hoe is't ginder ? proms is rocking show 3 is alweer voorbij nog 44 te gaan.
> 
> greetz
> parrekes



Yo menneke,

Ons boot is ook vertrokken, 3 gedaan, nog 7 te gaan.  Wanneer kom je eens af?  Groeten ginds.

----------


## deurklink

> Yo menneke,
> 
> Ons boot is ook vertrokken, 3 gedaan, nog 7 te gaan.  Wanneer kom je eens af?  Groeten ginds.



Doen jullie nog aan foh tours  :Wink: ? Ben er donderdagavond.. echt zin in!

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> Doen jullie nog aan foh tours ? Ben er donderdagavond.. echt zin in!



Doen niet echt aan foh tours nee, na de show laten we een rood uitloopstandje staan tot de meeste bezoekers weg zijn en dan zo snel mogelijk naar boven om een pint te drinken :Smile:  
Kan je wel vertellen dat we met 3 virtuoso's werken, 1 voor bewegend licht en graphics, 1 voor conventioneel licht, ribbon liften en vlammekes en een derde loopt sync als backup.  Gewoon 3 tafels op 1 systeem in netwerk.
Amuseer u donderdag.

----------


## s142918

Ik ook donderdag, heb wel een pre-tour maar die gaat dan weer voornamelijk over geluid, zonde...! Mocht je zin hebben wil ik wel een stukje van de interessante kant van de show zien  :Wink:

----------


## deurklink

> Doen niet echt aan foh tours nee, na de show laten we een rood uitloopstandje staan tot de meeste bezoekers weg zijn en dan zo snel mogelijk naar boven om een pint te drinken 
> Kan je wel vertellen dat we met 3 virtuoso's werken, 1 voor bewegend licht en graphics, 1 voor conventioneel licht, ribbon liften en vlammekes en een derde loopt sync als backup.  Gewoon 3 tafels op 1 systeem in netwerk.
> Amuseer u donderdag.



Had niet anders verwacht! Naja heb je volgens mij eerder met een viruoso in het theater gezien dus dat zal niet veel verschillen! Succes nog met de shows die je nog moet doen..

----------


## LJ Bert

ahzo ja. zo kunnen we altijd een onderwerp starten he. hoe lukt het met de pigi's carlo? doe erlwin de groeten van mij en zeg hem dat ze het op de proms goed doen...

groeten Bert

----------


## par

ik zal er spijtig genoeg niet geraken carlo, onze shows lopen syncroon...

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> ahzo ja. zo kunnen we altijd een onderwerp starten he. hoe lukt het met de pigi's carlo? doe erlwin de groeten van mij en zeg hem dat ze het op de proms goed doen...
> 
> groeten Bert



Pigi's doen het ook bij ons heel goed en komen goed tot zijn recht, er staan er dan ook maar 12 haha.  Zal Erlwin je groeten doen.  Nog veel succes ginds ...

----------


## goldsound

Zijn we sinds kort al een chatroom of hoe zit het :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

*DE LOUNGE Dit forum is bedoeld voor de forumbezoekers die met elkaar off topic willen socializen over onderwerpen die slechts zijdelings met licht en/of geluid te maken hebben.Waarschuwing voor nieuwe bezoekers: betreden op eigen risico ;-)!*  Denk niet dat wij er een chatroom van maken maar het gewoon over 2 produkties hebben, wat is daar verkeerd aan?

----------


## moderator

> Zijn we sinds kort al een chatroom of hoe zit het



Jij hebt voor beide producties tijd genoeg om de techs die daar aan het werk zijn in real live te spreken zeker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

